# rxvt-unicode install fails



## Seeker (Sep 13, 2010)

```
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for rxvt-unicode-9.07_2
Can't locate Encode/HanExtra.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1 .) at ./gentables line 11.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./gentables line 11.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/rxvt-unicode.
```


```
# make clean
rxvt-unicode-9.07_2: "/usr/ports/chinese/p5-Encode-HanExtra" non-existent -- dependency list incomplete
===>  Cleaning for rxvt-unicode-9.07_2
```


----------



## Seeker (Sep 14, 2010)

As I had a REFUSE file, portsnap fetched only english ports, so I had to download that target port:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/chinese/p5-Encode-HanExtra/

I was so tired yesterday, that I didn't noticed it.


----------

